# [OT] voglio creare un nuovo LUG

## rota

cia ragazzi o in mente di creare un nuovo LUG... volevo sapere che ne pensavate  ....se potevate darmi consigli .....sopratutto cercho persone chesiano di :

ACILIA

OSTIA

FIUMICINO

perche se e possibile vorrei occuparmi di queste 3 zone di ROMA...

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

be per adesso e solo cosi per parlarne un pochino... anche se in verita o gia mi sto dando da fare per realizzare sta cosa ...

il numoero minimo per fare un lug è di 3 soci  e io ce li o piu uno che pero devvo aspettare che chiedda il permesso all padre ( si chiama arcano ... siccome che devve studiare il padre non vuole che facciaaltro ...ba vallo a capire... " io intanto lo sputtano un pochino ...  :Cool:   :Cool:   ...ARCANO cresciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii che la guerra è finita" )

il sito lo sto facendo ...

mistodando da fare anche per il resto cioe trovare un OSTING che mi ospita il sito " siccome non mi prende di spendere troppi soldi per fare sta cosa ... se cualcuno vuole ospitarmi il sito eccc me lo dica ..... ) 

lunico problema ..e che non socome fare .... io veddo che cuasi tutti i lug anno la loro sede nelle università ...ma io dove lo faccio sto lug ... consigli ??'

in poche parole mi sono informato su come uficializzare il LUG ma non o le possibilita per farlo ...

che facciooo??

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

roma ha gia TRE lug. agganciati a uno di questi per info (ti consiglio quello di torvergata che e' appena nato, cosi cresce)

----------

## rota

bo non saprei ...non creddo che mi appogero a loro ..non voglio far parte dell loro lug ...voglio farneuno mio ....vi spiego a me non interessa fare sta cosa per direche oun mio lug .ecc ....maperche noi di ostia acilia sentiamo lamancanzzadi un LUG dalle nostre parti...

----------

## rota

forse dico unacretinata ... siccome dalle mie parti esistono solo scuole medie ---superiori... pensate che debba  chiedere a loro ???' non prendetemi in giro ....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## r_howie

 *rota wrote:*   

> ....vi spiego a me non interessa fare sta cosa per direche oun mio lug .ecc ....maperche noi di ostia acilia sentiamo lamancanzzadi un LUG dalle nostre parti...

 

Scusa, ma noi chi?

Se proprio devi fare questo LUG... chiedi alle scuole e fai volantini, ok, non è una cattiva idea. Ma rimboccati le maniche e usa meno faccine tristi, figlio mio!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

creare un lug implica SERIETA', MATURITA', COSTANZA, DETERMINAZIONE.

Pensa bene che se vuoi fare un lug non e' che se domani ci ripensi si chiude e via. va tenuto su e bisogna proporre iniziative, istruire e attrarre persone, ecc.

Poi considerare che la Italian Linux Society ha gia tre lug nell'area di roma, non so quanto possano dare il benestare a un quarto.

se proprio vuoi fare qualcosa per linux, contribuisci ai lug esistenti.

altrimenti tutti ci metteremmo a fare 'rione monteporzio lug'.

spero di aver reso l'idea.

----------

## rota

be in fatto di serieta non problem ..

percuanto riguardail resto mi sto dando dafare sto gia a buon punto ....devo solo torvare una sede ...

cuando odetto noi intendevo i miei amici ..mica lo sto facendo dasolo ...   :Laughing:  le faccine tristi erano  apropiate alla cosa che stavo dicendo ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Noi abbiamo appena riaperto in ticino (svizzera) il nuovo lug e ti dico anche se piccolo ci sta dietro un gran lavoro. Pensaci bene prima di aprirlo chiedendoti se avrai il tempo da dedicarci.

----------

## rota

non e un problema....l'unicoproblema rimane dove lofacciostolug e per il materiali dove lo trovvo( pc ecc )

----------

## =DvD=

Fai cosi:

Aspetta un mese.

SE nel frattempo non hai avuto altre 3 bellissime imprese da intraprendere allora inizia a preoccuparti dei pc.

 =D =)

----------

## rota

be tanto o tempo o pensato di inizziare per l'anno vuovo   :Wink:  e forse o risolto pure per i pc ...

mi stavo chiedend se e possibile fare come cuelle azziende chegli vengono donati ogni anno dei pc vecchi ....ne sapete niente ??'

----------

## rota

scusate se disturbo ancora ...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

orami o quasi finito il tutto ...mi rimane solo la sede ... e anche come fare per i pc ....io stavo pensando una cosa ....io so chese sei una azzienda senzza scopo di lucro ti regalao dei pc ...( usati...) io che sono un lug o la possibilita di farmi dare sti pc ..????

o no ???

senno ditemi voi ...come faccio per farmi dare dei pc .ecc... che io sta cosa non so propio come risolverla  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

certo rimane er prob...principale ...la sede ....il resto o risolto pensate che er numero  sta crescendo ...o gia sette persone che vogliono aiutarmi.....solo che se non torvvo una sede nonse ne fà niente .....

----------

## lavish

[OT]I pc puoi sempre rubarli...[/OT]

 :Very Happy: 

(scherzo)

----------

## comio

mio parere...

rota, sei da solo od hai già qualcuno che è interessato all'impresa? Prima di aprire un LUG, dovresti sondare fra amici ed altri per vedere se qualcuno ti dà una mano. Se sei solo... la vedo dura.

Poi seconda cosa... cerca di digitare meglio quando scrivi! si fa una certa fatica a leggere i tuoi post. Grazie

comio

----------

## gutter

@comio: rota non è italiano   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @comio: rota non è italiano  

 

I'm sorry!  :Smile:  oggi ho preso già due correzioni!

----------

## rota

pisn piano si sta creando un bell gruppo...... percio non sono solo anzzi ....pero rimane il prob ...di chi ci ospita ...vabbe mo cercho un po in giro ......  :Wink:  ---a grazzie per il vostro aiuto .....

....cÃ¨ cualcuno che mi puo aiutare col logo ????? contattatemi in privato .....

----------

## shev

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @comio: rota non è italiano  

 

Di solito faccio presente anch'io che rota non è italiano e si può chiudere un'occhio, ma IMHO ci sta marciando sopra un po' troppo, visto che mette errori in parole che prima scrive giuste, dimentica lettere, segni di punteggiatura e cose che dimostra in altri post di conoscere. Quindi rota, ok che non sei italiano e qualche errore è normale, ma cerca di rileggere almeno i tuoi post prima di inviarli, perchè con sta storia che non sei italiano mi sembra che tu quasi ti diverta a rendere sempre meno leggibile i tuoi post, anzichè migliorare... su, come noi aiutiamo te, tu aiuta noi mostrando un po' di impegno  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

veramente non èra mia intenzzione darvifastidio....  :Embarassed:  è che non faccio sempre att. a cio che scrivvo ...scusate ....  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Vabbe'... non scriverai benissimo, ma secondo me' si capisce bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @comio: rota non è italiano  

 

Fra un po ci vuole il topic rota non e' italiano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Fra un po ci vuole il topic rota non e' italiano 

 

LoL, mettilo anche tra i post utilissimi   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

su rota... nessuno ti vuole male  :Smile: 

solo che io, ogni tanto perdo puntate del forum... non sono dei più assidui. Comunque l'importante e che si capisca... poi, se metti gli spazi fra le parole...  :Smile: 

comunque, se mi dici che hai un gruppo nutrito al seguito... magari ti conviene appoggarti  ad altre associazioni per i primi tempi, per avere un appoggio logistico... poi magari si cresce. Provato a parlare con altri enti no-profit?

per i computer... provato a chiedere all'università? capita spesso che dismettono computer perfettamente utilizzabili (almeno dove sono io lo fanno...) oppure puoi vedere le aste fallimentari, qualcosa si riesce a racimolare per due soldi.

ciao

PS.: non volendo aprire il topic di dove è rota... ma di dove sei?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

grazzie ....

per i pc pensavo di rubarli a beato .... visto che se fatto er pc nuovo .......

per il resto creddo che occupero cuarche scuola ....  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *rota wrote:*   

> grazzie ....
> 
> per i pc pensavo di rubarli a beato .... visto che se fatto er pc nuovo .......
> 
> per il resto creddo che occupero cuarche scuola ....  

 

prova a chiedere anche ai vari comuni, in genere hanno sempre delle stanze libere o degli stabili che non usano, magari riesci a fartene assegnare una

----------

## rota

 :Question:   :Question:  quali comuni  :Embarassed: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *rota wrote:*   

>   quali comuni 

 

forse in quelli in cui vuoi fare il LUG????   :Wink: 

----------

## rota

io lo voglio fare ad acilia ..percio devvo chiedere al comune ...se mio danno una stanzza eccc. op capito bene ???'

----------

## !equilibrium

 *rota wrote:*   

> io lo voglio fare ad acilia ..percio devvo chiedere al comune ...se mio danno una stanzza eccc. op capito bene ???'

 

si esatto

----------

## rota

m....creddo che faro propio cosi ... solo che non so dovve sta er comune eccc.... vabbe si chiede in giro .......poi ve facci o sapere........

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> m....creddo che faro propio cosi ... solo che non so dovve sta er comune eccc.... vabbe si chiede in giro .......poi ve facci o sapere........

 

IMHO sarebbe bene che andasse a chiedere qualcuno che ha la residenza in quel comune, perché poi ci sono trafile burocratiche e simili, ed essere un "elettore" aiuta  :Wink: 

----------

## Giangi

Rota ti appoggio perchè sono della zona (AXA).

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACILIA
> 
> OSTIA
> ...

 

----------

## rota

OMIDIO.... mero dimenticato .... che esisteva pure axa ....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

ai fatto bene a dirmelo perche lo devvo mettere nel sito .......avevo detto che zone avrei seguito eccc .ma mero dimenticato axa ......  :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

Concordo con chi ti ha consigliato di chiedere in comune, magari cerca di contattare il responsabile del CED o del sistema informatico del comune e prova a fargli una bella presentazione del progetto, preparandoti un bel discorsetto, magari qualche volantino o una presentazione scritta. Insomma, dimostra serietà, buona volontà e organizzazione, è un buon inizio e un punto in più per ottenere una sala.

----------

## rota

solo per poche ore di vita o messo in rete il mio sito ...cosi mi dite se vi piace ecc...

http://net.supereva.it/rota800/

per favore datemi tutti i consigli che potete ...

----------

## rota

lo tolto o messo solo una pagg. con lavori incorso .ecc .peche e ancora da finire ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pero tra brevve tutto sara pronto ...penso che oer l'anno nuovvo sara tutto pronto ....sempre che i mieie soci ..non cambiano ideea  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

